# The Count?



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The text is quite good and the background looks okay. But the render? Do you know how to cut? It's very easy.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I personally don't think the BG looks good at all, and the cutting needs some work. Pretty average.


----------

